# Tage zählen



## Shooter2k (20. Juli 2003)

Guten Tag,

ich habe in einer Datenbank ein Datum gespeichert, und will jetzt ausrechnen lassen, wie viele Tage seit diesem Datum vergangen sind. Wie geht das?

MfG Henry


----------



## Fabian H (20. Juli 2003)

1. In welchem Format ist das Datum gespeichert?
2. Stehen irgendwelche Scriptsprachen zur Verfügung? PHP?

Falls das Datum in folgendem Format ist: dd.mm.YYYY, und PHP zur Verfügung steht, könntest du es so machen:

```
$row = mysql_fetch_array(mysql_query("SELECT `datum` FROM `tabelle`"));
$dt = explode(".", $row['datum']);
echo "Tage vergangen: ".round((time() - mktime(0,0,0,$dt[1], $dt[0], $dt[2])/86400);
```

Falls es in einem Unix-Timestamp gespeichert ist, dann so:

```
$row = mysql_fetch_array(mysql_query("SELECT `datum` FROM `tabelle`"));
echo "Tage vergangen: ".round((time() -  $row['datum'])/86400);
```


----------



## Shooter2k (20. Juli 2003)

*danke*

hallo herzlichen dank es funktioniert *freu*

;D


----------

